# endomondo vs Strava



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm far from a weight-weenie stat geek. Just like to log my miles. Endomondo has been working great here in Moab even without cell service. I keep hearing about Strava. Are there any advantages to switching?


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

I use Endomondo on my BB for live tracking on some rides so selected people can see where I am. And the endomondo tracklog is a backup in case something goes amiss with the Garmin log.

I use Strava for my Edge500 output, because..... it makes every ride a race? 

If that doesn't sound like an advantage to you, it's probably not work switching just to log miles.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Each is good at it's own thing, I prefer Endomondo for logging my rides. I used to also use Strava but dropped it after choosing just one of the two. Strava is highly focused on competitive riding and training stats and my riding is purely recreational so I stopped using it.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, thanks. Not interested peletons, skin suits or fragile egos. I'll stick with, Mt Dew, Bro Bras and Endomondo


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

I use endo to track my ride then export the track and upload it to Strava. Why? I just like to look at the different segments and see how I compare with others.


----------



## smoovranger (Mar 22, 2010)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> I use endo to track my ride then export the track and upload it to Strava. Why? I just like to look at the different segments and see how I compare with others.


That's how I use it too. Endomondo for every ride and if I want to see how I did on a stretch I'll bring the file into Strava.


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

strava


----------



## iKenndac (May 20, 2012)

I love Strava. I'd disagree with the opinion above that it turns everything into a race *if* you're able to see someone going faster than you and not immediately want to beat them!

I'm not really competitive - instead, I have a few friends on there and really enjoy seeing how they're doing and I really like Strava's interface and presentation.


----------



## trcons (Jun 26, 2011)

I run them both at the same time. Its a smartphone right? You don't have to choose between the two. Sometimes I run sports tracker too.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

trcons said:


> I run them both at the same time. Its a smartphone right? You don't have to choose between the two. Sometimes I run sports tracker too.


why on earth would you do that unless you're testing? it's going to eat your battery.

I really don't see much of a point to the basic upload sites/phone apps that don't do anything special. The market is so completely saturated by these that you really need to differentiate yourself. Strava has done that with its segments and onsite social interface, IMO. I don't use their phone app, but I do upload my rides there on occasion for the segments and the competition. The competition here isn't all that stiff, and I'm fairly slow. But I figure just by contributing I am adding to the competition.

My ride yesterday was primarily focused on beating a guy who has the Strava KOM on a particular segment. I came within 4sec of his time. I don't always try for the segments, but doing so occasionally gives me a goal to work on and varies my rides. But considering how close I am, my next ride out there will also be focused on claiming the KOM for that climb. Now, that other guy has noticed my attempts so MAYBE he'll get out there and try to keep his KOM. That would be fine by me. At least there'd be a little friendly competition...because I almost never see other riders out there.

Endomondo? Why? What does it have that others don't aside from a phone app that looks nice?


----------



## trcons (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL why on earth would you run a phone that has such a crappy battery life. In addition to running those 2 sometimes 3 gps tracking apps I also run rhapsody and occasionally take a phone call.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

trcons said:


> LOL why on earth would you run a phone that has such a crappy battery life. In addition to running those 2 sometimes 3 gps tracking apps I also run rhapsody and occasionally take a phone call.


I don't use a phone on the trail at all, for a lot of reasons that apparently will be completely lost on you.


----------



## trcons (Jun 26, 2011)

Nate, come on out of your mom's basement and join the 90's. Why in the world would you not bring a cell phone with you. I carry a cell phone with me every time I ride for reasons that I am sure would be lost on you.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

trcons said:


> Nate, come on out of your mom's basement and join the 90's. Why in the world would you not bring a cell phone with you. I carry a cell phone with me every time I ride for reasons that I am sure would be lost on you.


I have a cell phone. it's my only phone. it goes in my pack. off. I am not married to my phone like you apparently are.


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

trcons said:


> LOL why on earth would you run a phone that has such a crappy battery life. In addition to running those 2 sometimes 3 gps tracking apps I also run rhapsody and occasionally take a phone call.


I too like to run multiple apps at the same time, since for whatever reason they tend to have slightly different numbers at the end. Yesterday I used Endomondo Pro and Strava while playing my workout playlist with Play Music. At the end, Endomondo said I rode 11.13 miles, while Strava said 11.3. Tonight I'm using all three again plus My Tracks to record the route and compare the distance again.


----------



## khaytsus (Feb 8, 2012)

Munnarg said:


> I too like to run multiple apps at the same time, since for whatever reason they tend to have slightly different numbers at the end. Yesterday I used Endomondo Pro and Strava while playing my workout playlist with Play Music. At the end, Endomondo said I rode 11.13 miles, while Strava said 11.3. Tonight I'm using all three again plus My Tracks to record the route and compare the distance again.


I find this amusing... I track my rides using my Bluetooth GPS Tracker (it has a built-in tracklog), which the phone is using as its GPS (internal phone GPS sucks), and I run Endomondo on it.

My bike computer is perfectly calibrated, I've tested it multiple times on tracks etc... They all three are sometimes very close to each other, maybe .1 miles off, other times they're vastly off. Bike computer and track logger usually match, but Endomondo is often as much as a MILE down over 10 miles.

I ride twisty singletrack, I suspect some of it is "rounding errors", but it's pretty excessive. Plus other times on the SAME basic ride, it's much closer. I think Endomondo does weird stuff sometimes.

I might try Strava just for giggles. I'm a GPS geek, mile stats are just fun metadata, although it is a little motivating to hear lap times and when you stop it tells you it paused, etc... I turn the phone up to loud and put it in my water pack bag and I can hear it clearly while I ride.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

khaytsus said:


> although it is a little motivating to hear lap times and when you stop it tells you it paused, etc... I turn the phone up to loud and put it in my water pack bag and I can hear it clearly while I ride.


I have gone out for a slow cruise type of ride and then heard my lap time and picked it up a little, heard my next lap time and again picked it up until it was no longer on a cruise ride. I now normally turn the volume way down and enjoy my rides more.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I've recently noticed many improvements to the app and website for Strava since the last time I looked at each, over a year ago when I signed up. The app is considerably improved since and the website is much easier to navigate. I'm updating my vote to Strava now, especially since that's where the riding crowd I know is at.


----------



## khaytsus (Feb 8, 2012)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> I have gone out for a slow cruise type of ride and then heard my lap time and picked it up a little, heard my next lap time and again picked it up until it was no longer on a cruise ride. I now normally turn the volume way down and enjoy my rides more.


Oh, I don't so much care about that, it seems me going so I am not overly lazy. If one mile is 7 minutes and the next is 9, I need to pick up the pace. I'm trying to build stamina and get back into shape, me being lazy isn't going to do that.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

khaytsus said:


> Oh, I don't so much care about that,


If you don't enjoy your ride will you keep riding?



khaytsus said:


> me being lazy isn't going to do that.


Ouch. :thumbup:


----------



## markgbe (Aug 2, 2012)

i voted Endomondo. I prefer to log all my activity with Endomondo, but i just signed up for strava because it seems a little more competitive and i want to beat the pants off people in my neighborhood.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Forget $trava.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

If I'm riding somewhere and might get lost, MyTracks and then export the track to Strava later.

If I'm riding around town and know where I am and where I'm going. Strava.

I'm using Endomondo with some friends for the National Bike Challenge so I just export tracks to it to raise points for my team. Nothing seems any better on Endomondo than Strava. Seems like more of my bike-commuter fiends use Endomondo and bike-racer friends use Strava.

The news feed is better in Strava IMO. You can see where your friends are riding, not just how far they rode like in Endomondo. And segments kick ass for personal motivation on terrible climbs.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't get the Strava hate. I got neg repped for embedding a ride from there. I also use different options depending on what I'm doing, and Strava is only one of them.

even Garmin Connect has taken a page from Strava's book lately. I have a few friends who use that site, and I like that it is conducive to giving each other encouragement.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I have been using Strava since may. It like how it works as I can log my rides and compare segments on one ride to another. This allows me to track my progress vs myself and comapre vs other riders. When I ride I just set my blackberrry to log with GPS logger. That as a free app and the nice part is that I have it set to auto send position updates to my wife. So if I am cell range she will know where I am every 30 mintues. She will also get an alert If I don't move for 60 minutes. Nice for solo rides. Anyway when I am done I go home and download to Strava the GPS logger track. Works just fine and it cost me nothing.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I like Strava for seeing my own times on segments but I do all my tracking with MotionX GPS. MotionX uses opencycle maps so it shows specific bike paths and trails as well as bike friendly roads. I then just upload those tracks to Strava.

I liked Endomondo but the challenges where kind of stupid and a little unfair. I know it's all for fun, but with the challenges you get more entries into a lottery based on how many miles you have towards that challenge and the MTB challenges had people tracking 30-50 miles/day on roads with people calling it mountain biking... I know it's annoyingly competitive on my part I just have a thing for really disliking poorly thought out games/systems/competitions so I couldn't stomach it.

Strava has definitely been a factor in improving my riding and fitness as I do work harder to get better times and since I've been interesting in racing it's nice to go and ride the race loops that people are tracking and see how I fit in.


----------



## Yorkshirepadd (Sep 27, 2010)

Strava doesn't seam to run very well on My HTC Wildfire so its Endomondo for me.


----------



## SixZeroSixOne (Jan 28, 2004)

I started using Endomondo and like the music playlist integration and the 'pep' talk/1km interval timing notifications but then I discovered Strava...Strava's climbing algorithm is hopelessly over optomistic but feeds my ego: 

Wow, did I really climb 2656 metres on my last ride??? :thumbsup:


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

Strava always cuts elevation from My rides based on their corrections.


----------



## roadrider1 (Mar 20, 2012)

The reason I use Strava is that it records elevation which Edmondo does not.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

SixZeroSixOne said:


> ...Strava's climbing algorithm is hopelessly over optomistic but feeds my ego:
> 
> Wow, did I really climb 2656 metres on my last ride??? :thumbsup:


funny, last weekend I did two days riding in the Alps using the Strava & My Tracks apps, the results were interesting:
*Day 1*
Strava: 46.3kms, 2291m elevation gain
My Tracks: 47.2kms, 2752m elevation gain

*Day 2*
Strava: 43.7kms, 1876m elevation gain
My Tracks: 45kms, 1841m elevation gain

Day 1 elevation results are quite different, but otherwise they match up ok.
(and they didnt kill my phone battery, even with taking about 30 photos)


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

i like strava cause i am only going to upload my data to one place and it works great i think. it is great to keep in contact with your friends that work out that you actually don't get to ride with all the time and i find it to be a pretty usefull training tool when looking at all the data. i have changed my tune about segments and now i think a little bit about how safe the one i am picking will be. i.e. does it go through stop lights and stuff like that.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

roadrider1 said:


> The reason I use Strava is that it records elevation which Edmondo does not.


Not true.


----------



## roadrider1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Jwind said:


> Not true.


Please enlighten


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

roadrider1 said:


> Please enlighten


----------



## roadrider1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Jwind. If I see the above screen print correctly, you have to be logged into the Edmondo web site to get elevation data? 

Well then, I'll revise my statement to: I like Strava better because all the data I need, including the elevation data, is provided in-app and available immediately after the ride for after ride bragging/complaining with the guy's I went riding with.

Is elevation data available from with-in the Edmondo App? I couldn't find it :madman:. (I'm not the type to log on to either Stava or Edmondo. I just want the ride statisitics from with-in the app)


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

roadrider1 said:


> Thanks Jwind. If I see the above screen print correctly, you have to be logged into the Edmondo web site to get elevation data?
> 
> Well then, I'll revise my statement to: I like Strava better because all the data I need, including the elevation data, is provided in-app and available immediately after the ride for after ride bragging/complaining with the guy's I went riding with.
> 
> Is elevation data available from with-in the Edmondo App? I couldn't find it :madman:. (I'm not the type to log on to either Stava or Edmondo. I just want the ride statisitics from with-in the app)


I haven't used the app in a while. I just use Strava now. Rarely 'race' my 33lb coiled bike , but like to keep a log of miles. And yes, it did show all the same data, if not more in the iphone at least...


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

Digging up an old post but thought it is worth mentioning: Endomondo does has elevation "in-app". It did not in the past, but Strava did and caused me to run both apps back then because Endo has a free HR tracking feature, Strava did/does not (at least then). 

I've been running Endomondo now for a year, and I hate to loose my stats by switching to Strava for the better (more users) ride logs. I think I'll just run both this year and make a decision which is better for me at the end of the season. Running both really doesn't hog battery life all that much as I remember.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I used to be an Endomondo user before and logged in 300+ rides on it but ever since they changed the display of their online portal, I left them for EveryTrail. Now I'm using Strava and EveryTrail alternately but I'm using Strava for my everyday rides.

I had a regular riding buddy for a year now and we somehow went our separate ways because I wanted to go faster and farther but he seemed content with the usual routes and the usual pace. I used Strava when I went solo and would always find several segments in my usual route and would always aim to do a PR if KOM is impossible. After a month, my riding buddy and I rode again together, and now he had difficulty keeping pace with me so I end up waiting for him in several junctions of our route.

For sight seeing rides, I still use EveryTrail though I'm currently evaluating AboveRoad as an alternative to EveryTrail.


----------

